# *My best job is being Caitlyn's Mommy* (picture/sound)(2 added pictures on pg 2)



## Dan Murphy

We will always remember our friend Robin for those words she so proudly said over and over again..........**My best job is being Caitlyn's Mommy**  And so well she did her 'job'.

I first met Robin during a trip to Dallas in July of 2000, when we were able to get a Dallas DIS meet going while I was visiting there.  Among the many DIS'ers I met was Robin, along with her future husband, Dan, and her little princess and love of her life, Caitlyn.  I met them all again the following December 2001, at WDW, at MVMCP.  

Robin was a most pleasant person.  In spite of her having MS, along with an overweight 'problem' that she was dealing well with of late, and a very abusive ex, she tried to live life to the fullest.  And I think we will agree she did a pretty darn good job of that.

Robin sure did provide us with many smiles over the past several years here on the DIS, along with many anxious days, as she dealt with the tough situation of her Caitlyn and her abusive ex.   She laughed, she cared.  She said it well in her tag under her name.........._I want to go to clown school!_  Along with a Care Bear avatar.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Back about 8 months or so ago, her hubby, Dan, in severe pain from terminal lung cancer, ended his own life, another day of sadness in Robin's and Caitlyn's short lives, and one of sadness on the DIS, family we all seem to be.  At the time, I asked Robin if she would like me to post a nice picture I had of the three of them, from a time which Robin had said was the happiest Dan had ever been, their trip to WDW.  She said she would very much like me to do so.  Here is that picture, along with a few words I posted then......

_An evening of smiles for Robin, Dan and Caitlyn.....

When I read the sad news that Janette posted earlier today, about Robin's hubby, Dan, I thought back to the couple times I had met Dan, Robin and Caitlyn. 

I first met them at a DIS meet in Dallas, in the summer of 2000. And last year, at the World, at a MVMCP in December. Dan was a quiet guy, but a great guy, a loving guy. As I said in my reply on the other thread, Dan just wanted Robin and Caitlyn to be happy. He officially became Caitlyn's dad and Robin's hubby this past July. I think he truly accomplished his goal.

Here is a picture I had taken of Robin, Dan and Caitlyn at the Crystal Palace restaurant, where a good number of us ate prior to MVMCP that night last year at the Magic Kingdom. Dan is bending over a bit, as I was down low so as to get a good straight-on shot of Caitlyn. A great family they are.

I asked Robin tonight if I could post this short post and picture, so more of us here on the DIS might come to know Dan a bit more. She said it was fine. Thank you, Robin, my heart and prayers go out to both you and Caitlyn, yours and Dan's families. 

God speed, Dan._

To this, I can only add, God speed, Robin, to you also, you are now with Dan, and you have all the opportunity to continue with your goal of.......**My best job is being Caitlyn's Mommy**

<embed src=http://www.dmurphydis.com/music/beautyintro.mid hidden=true autostart=TRUE height=0 width=0></EMBED>


<center>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</center>


----------



## binny

Thank You Dan.


GodSpeed Robin. You will be sorely missed!


----------



## tc

Well said, Dan.  Thanks.


----------



## jamsmom

Thank you so much for caring so much, Dan.  Wht a great picture to think about today.


----------



## always quiet

No words can possibly express the feeling of pain that child must be going through.  All we can do is pray her 2 special guardian angels watch over her and protect her for the rest of her days.  

May God grant her daughter and her family peace.....


----------



## Bunchkin

Lovely picture of the 3 of them.
Thank you for sharing it with us Dan.

I'm crying again.


----------



## Deb in IA

What a wonderful and moving tribute, Dan.  Thanks for doing it.

So much pain and hardship in such a young life, and yet Robin always seemed to handle it all with such grace, dignity and most of all, HUMOR.

She will be sorely missed.  May she rest now in everlasting peace, and may God's love and grace be with her family, and with Caitlyn most of all . . .


----------



## ead79

Thank you for posting this, Dan.  My heart just breaks for Caitlyn.  So much loss, especially for someone so young.  She is loved, as is her mommy.


----------



## kejoda

Thanks Dan.


----------



## scarlett873

thank you dan...


----------



## Big V

Very nice Dan.


----------



## Cthia

What a very nice thing to have done Dan.

Robin you will forever be in our thoughts and prayers. May you watch over Caitlyn and guide her along.


----------



## noel

Well said Dan. Thank you for posting that photo of the 3 of them again. 

Another DISer (Jaimee) and I are at work together today and both in shock over this. The first thing we both thought of was her "catch phrase" about being Caitlyn's Mommy.  It's really beyond comprehension that so much sadness has come into  little Caitlyn's life in such a short amount of time.


----------



## newmousecateer

A beautiful tribute Dan.


----------



## Blondie




----------



## heath dog

I just can't get over how sad this is.  Although I didn't know her, I remember how much loved she showed and gave.

God protect Caitlin from this sadness.


----------



## Beauty

Dan,
How lovely!  I just had the pleaseure of getting to know her a little better and she was such a joy!  So sweet and funny!  I am so saddened by this!


----------



## Credit Man

Thank you, Dan.


----------



## FOJMO

Thank you, Dan.  I didn't know Robin very well, and your thread helped me put a "face with a name" and a little about her and her family.

I pray for her DD, Caitlyn, that she gets through this OK.


----------



## SeaShelley

Thank you for that Dan.  You are such a kind and caring soul.  

Rest in peace Robin.


----------



## suzannen

Thank you, Dan.  Beautiful and so tragic.  God bless little Caitlyn.


----------



## Poohbear123

Faith.


----------



## krazyboutWDW

Thank you Dan for the beautiful post. I did not have a chance to personally know Robin, but I loved her posts and you could tell what a wonderful person she was by just reading them. I pray that little Caitlyn gets through this somehow


----------



## Dan Murphy

I had a couple more to share here. 

This one of Robin and Caitlyn outside Crystal Palace, happy as can be.........

<img width=450 src=http://www.dmurphydis.com/DISmisc/RobinCaitlyn.jpg>

And this, another one, similar to the one on the first page, but with both Robin and Dan looking admiringly at little Caitlyn........

<img width=450 src=http://www.dmurphydis.com/DISmisc/RobinDanCaitlyn.jpg>


Robin will most assuredly be missed.


----------



## goofygirl

Wow. This girl is an orphan. What happens now?


----------



## zurgswife

Thanks Dan!!! A wonderful tribute...


----------



## Boots

Thank you very much for the post!


----------



## Buckalew

Very nice post, Dan. How happy those pictures are. This is all such a shock. God bless little Caitlyn.


----------



## fireplug

Very nice job Dan.

Steve


----------



## nuke

That was beautiful Dan.  Thanks.


----------



## CathyCanada

Thank you for putting these up, Dan.  It is beautiful to see Robin and Dan smiling in happier times.
CC


----------



## WilmaBud

Very nice, Dan.  The pictures are so poignant.  I can't get over how sad it all is.


----------



## Regina

A very beautiful tribute.


----------



## PandyPaws

Thank you, Dan.....


----------



## Rajah

Thank you Dan.  You are so good at coming up with words when the rest of us can't find any.  I'm still in shock, and I pray God protects little Caitlyn.


----------



## #1 Disney Fan

Thank you Dan.


----------



## catsrule

Thank You, Dan.  Very nice.


----------



## Mishetta

My very deepest sympathy to Robin's family.  What a tragic loss.  Almost makes me feel guilty that I've been so overwhelmed with my Mother's illness that I didn't realize she was ill or near death.

Again, so very sorry & your tribute is to be applauded Dan.


----------



## dizneenut

Beautiful post, Dan.


----------



## snoopy

I honestly don't remember the last time I have been this heartbroken.........

I never laid eyes on the woman, but I felt a certain kinship with her.  

Thank you, Dan, for posting the picture and keeping her memory alive.


----------



## Maray

Thank you Dan, for a loving post.
Robin will be missed.
A sad day in our"Community".

Snoops, I never met Robin either, but her posts were so open, funny or sad, that she obviously made a "connection" to us all.

(((Hugs))) to all those hurting by this loss, 
Marilyn


----------



## janette

Mishetta - you didn't miss anything.   This was sudden,  no one had any idea.

I met Robin the first time at the same meet as Dan,   there have been other meets and a few times we got together without a meet.    I've been meaning to try to find some time for us to get together this summer but thought I had plenty of time     I consider her a good friend in RL as well as on the boards and will miss knowing she's there.    She was someone who life had handed many curves but she just handled it with humor and a zest that few people acheive with far less obstacles.    That her precious Caitlyn won't get to grow up knowing her breaks my heart.


----------



## helenabear

Very beautiful... thank you Dan.  She will be missed


----------



## Keli

Dan, this is a wonderful tribute.  Thank you for putting it together.  

I still just can't believe this has happened to Robin.  It's just such a tragedy and so sad.


----------



## gemmie214

Beautiful tribute Dan..she will be missed so much by so many


----------



## Tinkbell

A very moving tribute.  May God bless the 3 of them always.


----------



## nativetxn

Very well said, Dan.  Robin was truly a special person.

Katholyn


----------



## Tiger Fan

Dan, thank you so much for sharing this.  My heart is so sad for the loss that Caitlyn must be feeling.
Lisa


----------



## TennVolTony

Very nice Dan....


----------



## kimber79

What a very nice tribute Dan.  Thanks for putting a face to Robin's name for us.

My heart aches for precious little Caitlyn to suddenly be so alone at such a young age.  I sure hope God has big plans for her, and will keep a watchful eye over her (along with her two special angels that I know will be watching over her and guiding her as she grows).  What a sad sad day for this baby and for Robin and Dan's families.

May peace and comfort somehow find this family...................


----------



## Patrick IL.

I am without words here


----------



## luvindisneyworld

Thanks Dan,this is so sad


----------



## captin fink

Thanks Dan,  Robin will be missed greatly.  My deepest sympathy to all of  Robin's family and friends.


----------



## Saffron

Thank you Dan.  

If there is any way possible, I hope that Robin is able to know how much she is loved and will be missed.


----------



## LucyStorm

I didn't "run into" Robin here much on the boards, as we just didn't often reply to the same threads.  I remember though, that each time I would see her tag about being Caitlyn's mommy, it would make me smile.  So Robin, even though I didn't know you well, you know that you made a lot of people smile each day.  There is no greater legacy than one of love, and you made that apparent in your tagline.  God bless you Robin, walk with the angels.  God bless Caitlyn too, and keep her in His love and care.


----------



## SplshMtn99

Thank you Dan.  You always know what to say...when others don't.  I'm just in shock here.


----------



## DopeyRN

Oh my...I am so sorry to hear this horrible news. My heart is breaking for that child. My prayers...


----------



## *Flower*

Thanks Dan..... there will be another special angel in Heaven to watch over us all now.........


----------



## Brer_Papa

Dan....thank you...

as usual....an excellent job....and a wonderful tribute...


----------



## Tony-NJ

Very nice Dan. Thanks.


----------



## *Flower*

Thanks Dan..... there will be another special angel in Heaven to watch over us all now.........


----------



## adamak

I'm so sorry about this.    
 

Life is too short.


----------



## gina2000

There but for the grace of God......


Thank you, Dan.  Robin will be remembered.


----------



## CrazyBoutDisney

Thank you, Dan.  Every time I saw one of Robin's posts I would smile all over from her siggy pic of little Caitlyn and that tag line.  Now, I see that picture and my heart just breaks.  Such a tragic loss......just doesn't seem fair.  My prayers for understanding and peace for her family and all of us here affected by her passing.


----------



## debster812

Thanks Dan.  This is a beautiful post.  I'm crying all over again.


----------



## Pooh93

Thank you for the tribute.  This is absolutely heartbreaking.


----------



## charlie,nj

nice tribute...


----------



## CourtasanSatine

I'm crying all over again


----------



## SeaSpray

I came to the DIS boards to start a thread about something, but then saw that Robin died, and now it seems so trivial 

So, so sad....     I hope her daughter ends up in good, loving hands.


----------



## Ranatra

I haven't been able to get on the DIS until now.
I'm in shock and at a loss of words.  I just can't believe this has happened.


----------



## ~*Belle 2003*~

Thanks for posting this Dan, a very moving tribute. It has given me an insight on Robin's short life - it's heartbreaking.


----------



## ILUVDXL

I've been off the board for awhile now only to return to this extremely sad news.  What a beautiful tribute, Dan, for a beautiful and brave woman and her precious daughter.  She will be missed and my paryers are with her and her family.


----------



## vald1977

Thank you, Dan, for sharing this lovely tribute.  I'm so sorry to read this terrible news.  I'll be saying a special prayer for Caitlyn.


----------



## JAP

So incrediably sad.    My condolences and prayers for Caitlyn and Robin's family.

As always Dan, thank you for your thoughtfulness and kindness.

Jen


----------



## love the magic

Thank you Dan for taking the time to share your photo's and your memories with us....my prayers to Caitlyn and Robin's family...


----------



## floridaminnie

Thank-you Dan.  My heart is breaking for her little girl.  May God and her mommy watch over her and keep her safe.


----------



## Mackey Mouse

I have been sort of missing in action too... this is just too sad.. Thanks Dan for putting the face of this family with this sad news... a beautiful tribute to a loving Mom... I only hope that someone loving is there for her daughter... a good home...I am beyond words.


----------



## Debbie

*This was such sad news to hear on my return to DIS.  May God bless them all, and watch over that sweet baby girl who has gone through so much.  *


----------



## dianeschlicht

What a beautiful tribute, Dan!

More prayers for Caitlyn.


----------



## Mamu

Dan Thanks. How unfair life can be. I must go cry now. Cry for Caitlyn, my God watch over her, she sure has had to deal with more then most of us.

My thoughts, prayers and tears are for Caitlyn. This is breaking my heart.


----------



## Mark P.

Thank you, Dan


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

A very moving tribute, crying again..


----------



## The Mystery Machine

Thanks for the nice tribute Dan. I just feel so scared and saddened for that little girl.


----------



## Pin Wizard

Thank you, Dan.  It's great to see that picture again also.


----------



## kimber79

Sandy, what a beautiful tribute you have for Robin and Caitlyn under your siggy!!  That was very nice to see...............through the tears that is................


----------



## JustHolly

Thanks so much Dan!  I didn't know Robin well, but I enjoyed her posts.  That picture really hit home!

That poor little girl.... 

Can't the DIS just adopt her?


----------



## kinlaw6450

Thank you so much Dan


----------



## wdwnutze

Thank you Dan.


----------



## Disney  Doll

What a terrible tragedy!!! My condolences to Robin's family, and prayers for that beautiful baby of hers.


----------



## mbw12

You know, I just was feeling so sorry for myself with some stupid idiotic things at work.......worrying about getting laid off and backstabbers, etc.  THAN I come on here to find this out....and it makes you realize how precious life really is....to enjoy every single minute of it...and don't sweat the small stuff.
My heart goes out to Caitlyn....how sad for that precious little girl. God bless Robin....and thank you Dan for doing this beautiful tribute.
Now everyone, go hug your kids or spouse or friend, etc...and thank god for them.


----------



## Mimi Q

Thank you Dan. You always know just what to say.


----------



## Crush

Thanks for the post Dan.


----------

